# Frameless darts and ammo in 1



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Shoot ik nt various size ammo .. this rig has a pouch that I weaved out of dacron deep sea fishing line .. similar to roger Henry.. then I served a piece of cordage the way I do the bow strings .. for shooting darts .. and did a little demo .. thx 


































Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Dude you are one ballsy individual haha. Thats awesome, keep up the sweet posts youre one of the reasons I shoot frameless! 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Wow dude! Frameeless darts. Kids don't try this at home.lo!!! Awesome shootn buddy


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Joey Jfive Lujan said:


> Shoot ik nt various size ammo .. this rig has a pouch that I weaved out of dacron deep sea fishing line .. similar to roger Henry.. then I served a piece of cordage the way I do the bow strings .. for shooting darts .. and did a little demo .. thx
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yowza.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## STO (Mar 2, 2018)

Bigger cajones than I, thats for sure.


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

BushpotChef said:


> Dude you are one ballsy individual haha. Thats awesome, keep up the sweet posts youre one of the reasons I shoot frameless!
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


Haha thanks man .. that's cool that I inspired u a bit 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Ibojoe said:


> Wow dude! Frameeless darts. Kids don't try this at home.lo!!! Awesome shootn buddy


Thank you Joe .. means alot pal !! And yes for sure !! Kids DO NOT TRY THIS AT HOME!! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Awesome rig bro! I'll just watch you shoot frameless darts. The only way I would even attempt shooting frameless darts is if I had this! Lol


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Covert5 said:


> Awesome rig bro! I'll just watch you shoot frameless darts. The only way I would even attempt shooting frameless darts is if I had this! Lol


HHa thank you buddy  .. wow!!! That thing looks like it belongs in a bondage store !! Haha .. its not too bad once u get the hang of it... but you cant twist and tweak a dart! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Those darts makes me always :aahhhh:


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Kalevala said:


> Those darts makes me always :aahhhh:


Lol they are pretty gnarly huh bro!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------

